# Solved: Clearing NetBT problem



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi I'm just new to this forum and I wanted to ask something about my network problem.

Problem is whenever I try to repair my internet connection I always have this "the following action cannot be completed clearing netbt please contact the person who manages your network" although my internet is working fine. Also the network speed is only showing 10mbps, before it was 100mbps. Any ideas? Thanks in advance. BTW I'm using windows XP sp2 64bit


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The 10mbit connection sounds like the Ethernet drivers of the adapter itself.

Let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply. BTW here's the result


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nbtstat -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sx64pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000B
ase-T Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-39-ED-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.78.96.80
202.78.97.41
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What do you see if you open *Device Manager*, *Advanced* tab, and *Speed/duplex settings*? It should be set to *Auto*.


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you talking about Ethernet settings? Well my ethernet utility automatically sets. I forgot to tell you, but sometimes the network speed is 100Mbps and when I get disconnected from the internet, and when it reconnects, thats when 10Mbps appear. And when I try to repair the connection using the repair button on the support tab on the local area connection status, thats when clearing NETBT fails. I didn't made any registry editing before this happened so I guess the problem is not in the registry.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, first off, you don't appear to have NETBIOS over TCP/IP loaded.

Enable NETBIOS over TCP/IP for 2K/XP


Right click Network Places (Network Neighborhood for W98).
Select Properties
Right click your Internet Connection (ex. Local Area Connection)
Select Properties
Make sure Client for Microsoft Networks, and File and Print Sharing for Microsoft Networks are SELECTED.
Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Click Properties
Click Advanced
Select the WINS Tab Above
Make sure Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP is SELECTED

Click OK and Close Network Connections Window.

Next, the network speed toggling between 10mbit and 100mbit sounds like a bad cable or bad port on one of the ends. Try a new cable and a different port on the router first.


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmmm... NetBIOS over TCP/IP is already enabled.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it's not working. 

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll check it out tommorow I'm kinda sleepy already. Anyway, thank you john! I'll just post it here if it worked out.


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

Problem solved! TCP/IP Netbios helper was disabled at start-up.When I created a new hardware profile I must have disabled it. Many thanks John!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## xtian900 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm loving this site already


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

xtian900 said:


> I'm loving this site already


That's what we like to hear.


----------

